

Show HN: Share terminal console using WebRTC - krishnasrinivas
https://nutty.io

======
pirho
uninstall.sh

\----------

#!/bin/bash

killall "Google Chrome"

rm "/Library/Google/Chrome/NativeMessagingHosts/io.nutty.terminal.json"

rm "/Library/Google/Chrome/NativeMessagingHosts/io.nutty.terminal.json-e"

rm $HOME/nutty.py

------
dkroy
No windows with any browser, will you be adding support for that? I use chrome
on windows, I would assume a good portion of the potential users of this
project would be also. Cool project though, and at least a sharee can use it
on windows.

~~~
krishnasrinivas
Sharee can use it on windows, yes. I will be integrating ssh client into nutty
which can then be used even on windows by a sharer. I had written a chrome
packaged app
([https://github.com/krishnasrinivas/termishare](https://github.com/krishnasrinivas/termishare))
which was sharable ssh-client. Will soon integrate it with nutty. Thanks.

------
fnordfnordfnord
Thanks. I will try this out, if it works then "Intro to the Linux Shell" lab
just became a lot easier, more effective.

~~~
krishnasrinivas
If it does not work I am here to fix it :-) Let me know.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
TBH "if it works" is more dependent upon whether I can manage to make a set of
clear instructions that students can follow, and students aren't disruptive.
Is there any reason that this wouldn't work with multiple connections?

~~~
krishnasrinivas
By multiple connections do you mean multiple "sharee"s? Nutty works fine with
multiple sharees too.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Awesome, that's exactly what I was hoping.

------
cjstewart88
broke my back button :/

~~~
krishnasrinivas
Nutty is written in angularjs ... i do routing internally on the client side,
so it is supposed to intelligently change the route (address URL) depending on
whether extension is installed or not. Did it do something unexpected?

~~~
cjstewart88
Clicking the back button keeps refreshing the page for me.

~~~
JosephRedfern
Ditto. Looks like [https://nutty.io/](https://nutty.io/) redirects to
[https://nutty.io/info/](https://nutty.io/info/), so going back from there
takes you to [https://nutty.io/..](https://nutty.io/..). which then redirects
you to /info

~~~
krishnasrinivas
Right. home page is of no use if extension is not installed. So it redirects
to /info. Once you install extension and nutty scripts you can visit home page
to start/share terminal. This behavior is intentional.

~~~
brodney
I expect to press the back button and land on the previous page, namely, this
comments thread.

~~~
krishnasrinivas
got it. Let me see how I can fix that.

------
strikerz
cool stuff.

